# Cervelo S3 2014 - Internal battery conversion



## Xcessiv (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello guys,

I'd like to convert my mechanical 6800-based S3 2014 to 6870 Di2.

The internal battery option is very appealing, and has been covered multiple times, but there is one important unanswered question: does it apply to frames of all sizes?

If you look at my 48 cm S3, the seat tube is pretty short:









Do you know if it fits? Does the internal battery fit into the lowest (narrowest) part of the seat tube? If it only fits on the top part, I fear it might be a no-go.

Thanks


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe the internal battery goes inside the seatpost, so, it would not matter. That is the way it is for most bikes unless the cervelo is different.


----------

